# my country indonesia is gold paradise place PART 1



## danrhama (Feb 17, 2013)

let's come here and take the gold in my gold land. we are here very traditional way to processing cold. we need investor who can bring good tool to mining and process gold - 
My Email : [email protected] 
FB : http://www.facebook.com/danrhama.andan?ref=tn_tnmn




this is me with traditional grinding mill



this is stone of gold from my own property



traditional way to check the gold in the gold dust



I am crushing the stone traditionally. to soften stone before process in grinding mill



to be continue to PART 2 the kid is sometime do for help


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2013)

This should be interesting :shock: 

I can see it now. Go over there to mine for them and get hijacked and forced to work without pay.

Your own land?... Get some people where you live to work for you, then with all the gold you'll get, buy you the equipment you need, then hire people to run the equipment, then make more money by processing more gold.

Kevin


----------



## danrhama (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks for your advise.. i will, and i am now doing to get my gold, however i take i thank to god. i just think about my place it in the middle of nowhere.. its not easy to find equipment.. you now my country is not as good as yours.. the people here is very traditional... (sorry my english is not good) .. i am really newbe in this web especially internet network.. i really like to see this forum so i can find people around the world.. and i never hijack anything here and i never ask people without any pay.. that is not god.. i only think maybe there is some one who want to joint to mine gold here.. yes this is my own area but not to large.. but i have a lot of people here who have the same land .. and really happy if there is some one to joint.. goverment here agree with that.. and we are legal.. thanks


----------



## danrhama (Feb 17, 2013)

testerman said:


> This should be interesting :shock:
> 
> I can see it now. Go over there to mine for them and get hijacked and forced to work without pay.
> 
> ...



thanks for your advise.. i will, and i am now doing to get my gold, however i take i thank to god. i just think about my place it in the middle of nowhere.. its not easy to find equipment..and you know we are here dont have much money for great equipment (but we will get that equipment by our money someday) you now my country is not as good as yours.. the people here is very traditional... (sorry my english is not good) .. i am really newbe in this web especially internet network.. i really like to see this forum so i can find people around the world.. and i never hijack anything here and i never ask people without any pay.. that is not god.. i only think maybe there is some one who want to joint to mine gold here.. yes this is my own area but not to large.. but i have a lot of people here who have the same land .. and really happy if there is some one to joint.. goverment here agree with that.. and we are legal.. thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2013)

I am under the impression that you're a spammer. What's up with the Part 1, Part 2 and Part 3 posts, yet you show the same images and no other information. 

If you are spamming this forum, you *WILL* get banned!

Kevin


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 17, 2013)

Are you able to send out uncrushed samples of your gold ore? Any breakdown of the make-up of your ore? Any assay #'s? What type of deposit is it?


----------



## Gratilla (Feb 17, 2013)

shaftsinkerawc said:


> Are you able to send out uncrushed samples of your gold ore?



I don't see why not. I sent out 2 x 1kg samples of black sand to the US and Canada some years back.



shaftsinkerawc said:


> What type of deposit is it?



Indonesia is on the ring of fire. Most deposits are from volcanic veins. <Whatever the correct scientific terminology for that is.>


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 18, 2013)

What did you send the black sands for and did you get any assay or composition reports?
How thick - wide - long is the area you are mining that is under your control? 
What is the country rock surrounding your deposit?
What was the shipping costs of the samples you sent to the US.
Here I can get about 40 Lbs. of sands mailed in a flat rate box by USPS for around Fifteen dollars US.
Have a great day.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 18, 2013)

I think you all are being a little hard on the guy. I find his posts interesting the same way I found those older Philippine posts interesting. Sometimes we can learn from the more primitive methods. They use what they have available. Some are quite ingenious. I know he's looking for investors to upgrade the equipment but, unlike most of those types, at least he's contributing.


----------



## joem (Feb 19, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> I think you all are being a little hard on the guy. I find his posts interesting the same way I found those older Philippine posts interesting. Sometimes we can learn from the more primitive methods. They use what they have available. Some are quite ingenious. I know he's looking for investors to upgrade the equipment but, unlike most of those types, at least he's contributing.


agree 8)


----------



## nickvc (Feb 20, 2013)

While I'm not sure he will find any investors here we do have some members who might be able to help him streamline and improve his recoveries without too much cost. Rusty and his very inventive mind leaps to the head of that list, perhaps by reading here on the forum there may be ways to increase his productivity without large investment, this is far from my speciality, if I have one, but we do have many members who perhaps can aid this guy with advice and suggestions if not with finance.


----------



## butcher (Mar 2, 2013)

danrhama,

You must pardon or members suspicion, gold as you know makes some untrustworthy, and many people try to rob others for it, or get people into deals that are wrong, and this forum has people coming here trying to do that all of the time, (those people when found out are not allowed to stay members), as we only want trustworthy people here, so when someone's first posts are trying to make a business arrangement it brings suspicion.

So in a way you brought suspicion upon yourself with what you said asking people to come to your country and mine.

I think you can learn many things here, and we can also learn from you, welcome to the forum.

I am very interested in your process maybe we can share Ideas. I only a little in the way of mining mostly panning, so I do not have the experience, you may have, but I am very good about building things and making things work, maybe we can help each other with some ideas.

The row of barrels in the picture turned with belts is this ball mills crushing ore to powder?

If so how are you turning them, with an engine? Or with an electric motor? If they are ball mills I would like to see how you fill and empty the barrels
P.S. These guys love to look at pictures of gold, maybe showing them a picture, and after they get to know you better they will not be suspicious.

Have you seen or heard of stamp mills (look them up), they can be easy to make, can be made very large or small; it would make that sledge hammer look like hard work, if you cannot find pictures of stamp mill tell me I will find some for you.


----------



## Gratilla (Mar 3, 2013)

butcher, danrhama hasn't (re)visited the forum since 18 Feb - maybe we scared him off. As he's a possible neighbour, I sent him a friendly PM when he originally posted - but without response.

I'm fairly familiar with the gold methods over here, so can try and answer your questions. The drums you see in the photos are almost certainly rod/bar mills. I've seen many of these of different sizes and have yet to see a ball mill. Smaller sets of drums are generally electrically motor driven; larger ones (like danrhama's) are generally powered with a diesel engine. Typically, they'll have a rectangular opening offset to one side of the drum (to make it easy to insert and take out the rods - lengths of rebar). The opening will be clamped shut with a plate when in operation. A typical round will be ten hours of grinding (together with mercury), after which the mercury will be taken out and strained through a piece of umbrella cloth and then fired. Retorts are still rare.


----------



## butcher (Mar 10, 2013)

Retorts are so easy to build, it would be sad to see someone poison a child when something as simple as that may easily prevent it.
Thanks Gratilla, for explaining the rod mills, I would still like to learn more about how there operation worked, I would also like to see more details of the rod mill setup.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 10, 2013)

I to find it interesting. Not just the gold but the culture also.


----------



## Gratilla (Mar 11, 2013)

butcher said:


> Retorts are so easy to build, it would be sad to see someone poison a child when something as simple as that may easily prevent it.
> Thanks Gratilla, for explaining the rod mills, I would still like to learn more about how there operation worked, I would also like to see more details of the rod mill setup.



My colleague (the majority owner of the cyanidation operation I have a minor interest in) has shown locals how to make and use retorts on his travels around gold areas in the past ... but changing attitudes is DIFF-I-CULT! <sigh>

As for the rod mill, if you have any specific questions, I'll try and answer them.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2013)

I find it very interesting, to see how people work under these rather hard conditions, where they dont have a walmart and a radio shack around the corner and are forced to improvise, innovate or use methods that mankind has been cultivating for centuries. I will follow your report and hope it can lead to an exchange of ideas, that will be fruitful for us in the relativly comfortable industrial world and those "old-school" golddiggers out there in the indonesian jungle.
A very fazinating country/archipel btw. with so much wilderness, jungle and untouched nature.(I have not been there so far, but it is on my wishing list)
Just try to keep you country and its great nature safe, clean and beautyful. Try to find ways to recover that gold without toxic means and waste and you have the best of both worlds.

Marcel


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 11, 2013)

I sent Danrhama a message on his Facebook account inviting him back to GRF. I enjoyed reading his posts. I am very impressed and respect the ways of the past....before the evolution of big business. There is something admirable about hard work and ingenuity. I, personally, would like to read more from him.


----------



## Gratilla (Mar 11, 2013)

Marcel said:


> A very fazinating country/archipel btw. with so much wilderness, jungle and untouched nature.(I have not been there so far, but it is on my wishing list)
> Just try to keep you country and its great nature safe, clean and beautyful.


Indonesia is a big country and certainly there are many places as you describe. But I'm in West Java, the most densely populated part of the country and conditions can be a bit different. As an example, here's something I wrote a few years ago from a true experience:

*Some time ago while enjoying an early morning stroll along the beach close to my home just outside of Pelabuhanratu, I noticed in the distance another person, apparently contemplating the calm ocean. On drawing closer, however, I noticed he was squatting and intent on an entirely different activity. In these kinds of situations one normally pretends not to notice and quickly walks by. 

And this is exactly what I did.

But wait, such dereliction simply results in implied consent, and Pavlovian conditioning to a repeat performance the following day; anathema to my environmental interests.

So a U-turn and a friendly conversation with this preoccupied individual.

Me: “Anda tidak pikir itu tidak sehat di depan ikan asin?” (Don’t you think that perhaps it’s unsanitary to do that directly in front of these fish-drying frames?)
The response was a frozen grin and complete silence.
Me, continuing: “Tidak bisakah anda pakai WC umum yang baru di kampung?” (Can’t you use the newly-built public toilet in the kampong? [Surely, not more than 200 meters away].)
He: “Rusak!” (It’s broken!)
Me, thinking: “Dia tidak banyak bicara.“ (Obviously a man of few words.)
Me: “Huh?” (Huh?)

Oh well, attempts at education probably best done in small doses, I continued my stroll.

Further up the beach was another person; this time a woman. And this time, I knew exactly what to do.

Me: “Anda tidak pikir itu tidak sehat. Itu bisa menyebabkan diare untuk anak anak?” (Don’t you think that’s unhygienic; it can result in diarrhea, especially in young children.)
She (smiling sweetly): ...
Me, thinking: “Tidak bersenang senang.” (Hey lady, I ain’t asking for a date.)
Me, continuing: “Tidak bisakah anda pakai WC umum yang dekat mesjid?” (Can’t you perhaps use the WC next to the mosque? [Again, not much further than the one in the kampong].)
She: “Air nggak ada!” (There’s no water [there]!)
Me: “Huh?” (Huh?)

Oh well, enough pleasant chit-chat for one day and stroll continued. Two good deeds and it was still only 6:00am. Also, and perhaps more importantly, I’d stumbled into an apt metaphor for “life’s little irritants”.

Stand up for your beliefs!

He/She: (rising)
Me: “Bukan!” (No, not you two!)
Me: “Kalian, berjongkok terus!” (You can keep on squatting.)

Stand u…, err, 

Speak out for your beliefs,

If you don’t want them to “rain on your parade.”

… or worse.
*


----------



## oldgadgetz (Apr 10, 2013)

Give more pictures so people can see and consideri to join with you...maybe build a small scale of gold mining there


----------

